# Kennel pads



## jason370 (Mar 13, 2019)

What do you use? What do you recommend?


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

If you are talking about a crate, vs. an area fenced area for the dog to be contained? For a dog crate...I don't recommend any pads! Although, I am not sure why you want to use one? To make it easier to clean up pee and poop? Or to soften the base for the dog to lie on?

If it is primarily for ease of clean up....train you dog to hold it until you take him/her outside to go. Kennel pads usually end up being tore up and some of it ingested by the dog, which can be dangerous. 

If it is for softening the bottom of a crate....same problem, they frequently eat them up...!


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

Primo pads.


----------



## Southern skies (May 16, 2019)

i second primo pads


----------



## franhook (Sep 9, 2021)

We stopped using crate pads after our GSD destroyed 3. We put those sticky back carpet squares on the crate pan. Little padding and warmer than the hard plastic. He enjoys them as he naps in his crate all the time of his own free will. I like I can vacuum them easily.


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

K9 Ballistics


----------

